# Stolen 10' SOTAR Glenwood Springs



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

Coloradorainman said:


> 10" SOTAR, tan color stolen off of front deck on Blake and 7th ST. Recently patched. Only one around that I know of. Please be on the look out for me.
> Marty 970-456-7426. Thank you.


That sucks. I'd rather someone steal my car than my boat. I hope they get caught and you get your boat back.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel for you. I had a 12' otter disappear off the top of my truck in GWS 12ish years ago. I found mine at the bottom of the Colorado after the shitbags shanked it 25 times.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry about the theft. 

Do you have a photograph of the boat? I will keep a look out on the CA river's / FB sites.


----------

